# Cold Sores



## Bjarka (Oct 9, 2010)

I get cold sores. Usually in connection with the seasons changing (stress or getting ill will sometimes trigger it too). 
I get quite big sores, and I must admit it dents my confidence when I get them (I usually feel like it looks like my face is coming of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

I've tried the creams, and they do nothing for me. I was then put on the pill form of aciclovir. And still nothing. I just felt really ill from the pills, but the sores were unaffected. Then I got put on Valaciclovir. Now these pills do work, if I'm really fast to take them.

I was wondering what other people do to treat or hide the sores.

I was once recommended using toothpaste to dry them out, but it looks horrible, and you can't leave the house like that. Then I was told I could use an anti-spot treatment to dry them out (makes sense).

I also once tried the Compeed plasters, but find them to be horrible. First my sores are too big for them, and second, they get weird and blistery.

I try to keep my make-up to a bare minimum when I have them, and make sure no make-up is used in the area of my face they are on. (Which can be a pain, as mine don't just come around my lips, but on my cheek too)


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Oct 9, 2010)

The only cream that work is Abreva (tried millions I have this since I'm born).  You have to use it as soon as you feel the ''tingly'' sensation or as soon as it starts to show.  Don't put a lot, but do it often and rub it gently in.  It will dry them really quickly and they wont make you appear like Frankenstein, they will stay small.

The pills didnt work for me either, I was healing pretty quickly but would always start a new one after I took the pills.

HTH

*sunburns (even small ones) will probably trigger it too, I suggest you always go out with some spf balm on your lips. Always condition them too, dried or chapped lips are always more likely to get cold sores too.


----------



## ruthless (Oct 12, 2010)

Since cold sores are Herpes Simplex Virus you could investigate Valtrex (not sure if available overseas) it's a viral supressant and should stop them from forming. Ask your Doctor.


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 12, 2010)

they have an electronic appliance that zaps cold sores when u can feel them coming, i'm not 100% sure how effective they are, but its worth a try right?

there's an article about it here

It works for me: hot treatment for cold sores - Times Online

i sold one at work and the lady came back and told me how good they were, but i havent had any additional feedback about it


----------



## kittykit (Oct 12, 2010)

Herpesin cream works like a charm for me. I'm not sure if they're available in the other part of Europe. When I feel like it's coming, I just apply a bit of Herpesin and it stops them from forming. They disappear after a day or two. It's a very effective cream.


----------



## Bjarka (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_Since cold sores are Herpes Simplex Virus you could investigate Valtrex (not sure if available overseas) it's a viral supressant and should stop them from forming. Ask your Doctor._

 

I have had the pills of the brand Valtrex (is the valaciclovir in it). They are the best treatment for me, but they won't give them out as a preventive for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must admit my, that besides from the actual cold sore, my biggest peeve it the fact, that I can't do my face routine proberly, since I get them on my cheeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'll have to check out that machine. Anything to get rid of them as fast as possible.


----------



## bellovesmac (Oct 12, 2010)

I swear by Zovirax! Its the best thing if you HAVE a cold sore.  I have had them ever since I was a baby, and my dad gets them really bad too and he uses Zovirax too.
My doctor told me that one of the best thing to prevent them is Carmex - the plain one! And it does work.
Hope this helps


----------



## ruthless (Oct 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bjarka* 

 
_I have had the pills of the brand Valtrex (is the valaciclovir in it). They are the best treatment for me, but they won't give them out as a preventive for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I must admit my, that besides from the actual cold sore, my biggest peeve it the fact, that I can't do my face routine proberly, since I get them on my cheeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'll have to check out that machine. Anything to get rid of them as fast as possible._

 

Have you considered switching Doctors? I know people who get absolutely enormous ones that go from lip to cheek, I can't imagine a Doctor allowing his patient to be in so much discomfort.


----------



## Bjarka (Oct 28, 2010)

Quote: 	 		Have you considered switching Doctors? I know people who get absolutely enormous ones that go from lip to cheek, I can't imagine a Doctor allowing his patient to be in so much discomfort.



	I have, but unfortunately, there's no other one close to here... the doctors I can see in this town are all the same in the nearby towns too.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I do hate the fact I have to get all angry and pissy just to even get them to give me the pills that I know will work if I get them early enough..


----------



## xXTiFFaNYKGirLX (Nov 13, 2010)

ice is good too when the evil rred bump appears.


----------



## natalie647 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've been using Blistex Medicated Lip Ointment. I actually just got over a cold sore last week. I used to use Abreva, and it works, but for me it takes at least a full week for just the actual blister to go away, much less the scab. I put the Blistex on and the blister was completely gone in 3 days leaving behind a bit of swelling and a scab. I do use it frequently, though, applying it just to the infected area right when I notice that it has worn off, so usually once every couple of hours for as long as it takes to get rid of it. I don't know if it will work for you, but at about $2 it can't hurt to try.


----------



## jjjenko (Jan 7, 2011)

To prevent from getting cold sores you have to have a high diet in lysine. When your lysine and arginine ratio is higher in arginine it is easier for you to have a cold sore outbreak because the virus can build on arginine but not on lysine. Personally I always take lysine vitamin pills when I feel like I'm getting a cold sore and they usually never show up. It's a good natural way to prevent them without taking perscription medicines. I also have acyclovir but I find that I usually never have to take them when I take lysine. So start eating foods high in lysine and you will have fewer outbreaks.


----------



## kanne (Jan 8, 2011)

The tablets and the creams (which are usually medicated - Zovirax and Blistex contain acyclovir) need to be taken/applied at the first sensation of a cold sore. Once they've broken out, the virus just needs to run it's course, and medications are usually pretty ineffective. You can get one, which I can't remember the name of, but it's in a little yellow box, that contains an antiseptic and an anaesthetic to numb the area and keep it clean, or you could use the Betadine brand cold sore ointment which will dry it out and keep it clean. I've never seen a doctor prescribe the retrovirals for prophylaxis. I agree with taking lysine supplements. I've also heard of people applying acetone nailpolish remover to the area, but that's at your own risk.


----------



## Coll (Apr 4, 2011)

Id suggest "Fucibet" which is an anti biotic steroid cream which must be used very carefully around the mouth area,this can only be prescribed by a doctor.
  	And yes what has been said before put cream on as soon as you feel one coming on.


----------



## kanne (Apr 7, 2011)

If "Fucibet" is an antibiotic (I've never heard of it, so I don't know what's in it) is an antibiotic it will do nothing, since cold sores are caused by viruses not bacteria.


----------



## rockin (Apr 7, 2011)

I've had Fucibet, but not for cold sores (touch wood I don't suffer from those).  Fucibet is what I was prescribed for eczema/dermatitis, and it works better than anything else I've tried.  I've just checked the leaflet that comes in the box, and it says it is not to be used for cold sores.


----------



## nellytilly (Apr 13, 2011)

I agree with jjjenko. Lysine really helps. That's a bummer that your md won't give you Valtrex as a preventative measure. That's how Valtrex works??? Valtrex really in all honesty does nothing for a coldsore that has already made it self at home. I take mine before stressful events or time extended stay in the sun. I would find a new md.


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Do some research on L-Cystine. You can get it as a supplement; it helps ward them off.


----------



## Duvessa (Sep 15, 2011)

I use some cream meant for them and then I use "bandages" (clear round plastic things) on top of it to be able to use make up on top of it to hide it if I can't stop it in time. My dad used to scratch it open and use really harsh alcohol (over 80%) to dry it all out but I prefer that it doesn't dry at all (the plastic bandage doesn't let it get the scab) so it heals faster.


----------

